# EPAct Certification = $$income?



## WI_ENGR_JOE (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has any information on EPAct Certification. My buddy (a mech. contr.) was talking about this, and as an engineer my curiosity got the best of me, so I started to do some research on-line. I could not find any information on EPAct Certification. Seems to me there is no specific certification, just need to be a PE. Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## harriee (Oct 28, 2008)

EPACT allows companies take advantage of tax deduction - $1.80 a square foot ( $0.60 for lighting, $0.60 for HVAC and $0.60 for building envelope). The government just extended EPACT till 2013. There are certain requirements for companies to take the deduction. If you have a PE , you can verify whether all the requirements are met and stamp the documents.



WI_ENGR_JOE said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just wondering if anyone has any information on EPAct Certification. My buddy (a mech. contr.) was talking about this, and as an engineer my curiosity got the best of me, so I started to do some research on-line. I could not find any information on EPAct Certification. Seems to me there is no specific certification, just need to be a PE. Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------

